# Cell Phone Holder Recommendations/Experiences



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I found this one works well, but I had to add some felt pads to it to ensure it would not vibrate and rub against the dash. I use a similar one in my wife's car, but like this one a bit better. While I do use android auto, I also use torque, and can have the phone display Torque/Biscan for GM and then use the car display for maps. 

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B073HY2MW1/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mikejp (Jan 29, 2018)

If the product page is to be believed, it only works with horizontal vents. The ones in my dash are vertical so I would have to place it elsewhere. Where do you attach yours?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I used the iottie vent magnet mount and put the metal piece that magnetizes to the magnet inside my case. Worked great! Just switched to a Blackberry, so it won't work with the magnet. But with my old phone it worked great!


----------

